# Stopping drinking



## Rooster1 (4 Apr 2016)

Such is my love of cycling, and my desire to be faster and healthier, I am trying to have a month off of booze.

It may sound easy for some, but I like the occasional beer, and wine.

My weekly input is usually 4 cans of beer a week, or a bottle of wine, usually on a Friday and/or a Saturday.

I'm not overweight as such, but I have a spare tyre around my waist which needs to go.

This completely ruins my Sunday bike riding plans.

I don't drink much but I really think cutting it out for a while will really help.
Since Christmas, I've failed to stop and i'm finding the same rides harder and harder.
Time for a change of plan in my life.

So I am a week in, and doing OK. If I can do it, I will repeat this again, perhaps May (after my 47th Birthday)

Anyone else cut out drinking ?


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Apr 2016)

I gave up drinking once.
















It was the worst day of my life .....


----------



## subaqua (4 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> I gave up drinking once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was the worst Hour of mine ........


----------



## Jayaly (4 Apr 2016)

I'm trying to give up sugar. It's not going well. Yesterday I fell on a packet of bourbon biscuits like they were down and still kicking on the African savannah.


----------



## steve50 (4 Apr 2016)

Rooster1 said:


> Such is my love of cycling, and my desire to be faster and healthier, I am trying to have a month off of booze.
> 
> It may sound easy for some, but I like the occasional beer, and wine.
> 
> ...



If what you quote is your weekly intake of alcohol I really can't see it making that much difference to your rides, it is not a lot of alcohol by anyones stretch of the imagination.
How is your general health?
How / why does it spoil your Sunday bike ride plans?
If you are finding the same rides are getting harder perhaps it's a time for a new route or two to give you a change of scenery. 
Do you ride alone, if so maybe look at finding yourself a riding partner or joining a club (local ctc) it might just be you are in need of a little encouragement / incentive to push yourself a bit more.
I quite enjoy a few beers and i have been known to go for a bike ride the day after without any ill effects


----------



## nickyboy (4 Apr 2016)

I cut out drinking every January. It makes zero effect on my cycling but it does help to shed a few pounds

Really, unless it's a proper sesh the night before you would be fine. Just make sure you're well hydrated in the morning. That's the problem with riding the morning after a proper sesh, you just can't get hydrated sufficiently


----------



## Firestorm (4 Apr 2016)

Its horses for courses, Gave up drinking years ago , with little difficulty.
Cutting right back on choccies and cakes last year was a bit harder bur achievable.
Knocking the fags on the head totally is a different ball game


----------



## Rooster1 (4 Apr 2016)

steve50 said:


> If what you quote is your weekly intake of alcohol I really can't see it making that much difference to your rides, it is not a lot of alcohol by anyones stretch of the imagination.
> How is your general health?
> How / why does it spoil your Sunday bike ride plans?
> If you are finding the same rides are getting harder perhaps it's a time for a new route or two to give you a change of scenery.
> ...



It's not masses, so perhaps I need to cut down on eating cr@p also.
Problem with Sunday mornings after a few beers is, I can't get out of bed (early enough to get out and do 30-40 miles)
However, this Sunday, having had NO beers the night before, I still could not get out of bed but eventually got up at 7am and did a flat 30.

I do need some new routes, and I do need to start riding again with others.

Lets see how it goes.


----------



## Dayvo (4 Apr 2016)

Rooster1 said:


> II still could not get out of bed but *eventually* got up at *7am *and did a flat 30.



I think you need to assess what 'late' actually is.


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2016)

I gave up for two months but over 6 weeks of that was in hospital.


----------



## Davos87 (4 Apr 2016)

My wife turned me to drink before she left me..........and I never really got round to thanking her properly.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Apr 2016)

Rooster1 said:


> I can't get out of bed (early enough to get out and do 30-40 miles)
> 
> However, this Sunday, having had NO beers the night before, I still could not get out of bed but eventually got up at 7am and did a flat 30.





Dayvo said:


> I think you need to assess what 'late' actually is.


Ha ha - I was thinking that!

So the problem is being reluctant to get out of bed in the dark (when it is probably still cold outside) and ride for 2 or 3 hours before your average person's alarm has even gone off ...? I don't think that alcohol is the problem!  

I think if my interest in booze had only amounted to 4 or 5 pints a week, I would have given up much sooner. I was drinking that every night!


----------



## Kajjal (4 Apr 2016)

I stopped as it made cycling and other things alot easier. Even started eating healthily which is getting a bit frightening now.


----------



## steve50 (4 Apr 2016)

Rooster1 said:


> It's not masses, so perhaps I need to cut down on eating cr@p also.
> Problem with Sunday mornings after a few beers is, I can't get out of bed (early enough to get out and do 30-40 miles)
> However, this Sunday, having had NO beers the night before, I still could not get out of bed but eventually got up at 7am and did a flat 30.
> 
> ...



Sounds like the problem is your own lack of enthusiasm, the line "*eventually got up at 7am and did a flat 30*.*" *really comes across as though you had to "force" yourself to get up and get out on your bike, it is coming across (to me at any rate) as though you are not enjoying getting out on your bike almost as though it has become a chore rather than something you enjoy. Like you say, perhaps it is time for some changes.


----------



## Sara_H (4 Apr 2016)

I decided to give up drinking a few years ago. I found it difficult at first so eventually I bought The Easy Way to give up alcohol book by Alan Carr. 
I don't know what magic is in those pages but before I'd finished reading it the smell of alcohol made me queasy!
Haven't had a drink for four years.


----------



## screenman (4 Apr 2016)

5 or 7 it is only a number, cannot figure out what the problem is. Now I know this is my opinion but anything over 7 hours sleep is a large waste of life, I want to see as much as mine as possible.


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Apr 2016)

It's taken me a long time to realise just how much a large glass of wine affects me.

Joking aside, I avoid more than 125ml the day before I'm training. And finish the bottle the night before my rest day.

This probably isn't that good for my recovery but feck it.


----------



## Rooster1 (5 Apr 2016)

steve50 said:


> Sounds like the problem is your own lack of enthusiasm, the line "*eventually got up at 7am and did a flat 30*.*" *really comes across as though you had to "force" yourself to get up and get out on your bike, it is coming across (to me at any rate) as though you are not enjoying getting out on your bike almost as though it has become a chore rather than something you enjoy. Like you say, perhaps it is time for some changes.



I am not a fair weather rider, but I think a brighter warmer Sunday will get me up with a spring in my step. Last Sunday was a bit cold and damp and I was a little knackered from spending the week/weekend laying a patio. I do need to find some new routes and riders though.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (5 Apr 2016)

Rooster1 said:


> My weekly input is usually 4 cans of beer a week, or a bottle of wine, usually on a Friday and/or a Saturday.
> 
> .............................
> 
> This completely ruins my Sunday bike riding plans.



If that little ruins your Sunday. I think you have this backwards. It sounds to me like you need to practice the drinking more


----------



## PenttitheFinn (15 Apr 2016)

If you only drink at home, I would suggest giving up completely. If you go out to drink, you are doing this for the company, as I know few people who would happily sit alone in a pub (apart from those with alcohol dependence). Personally I can think of few things that I enjoy as much as having a chat with friends over a few pints. What's good for the mind is good for the body!


----------



## Rooster1 (15 Apr 2016)

Three weeks now, and feeling better than ever!


----------



## PenttitheFinn (15 Apr 2016)

Rooster1 said:


> Three weeks now, and feeling better than ever!


If you are feeling good, keep going, but one thing that I only recently learnt is that Cider with preservatives don't agree with me. I have known for many years that some Real Ales don't agree with me, but don't know why. I gave up alcohol for January (still went to the pub), I have had very little caffeine for months and my BP didn't drop at all. After 40+ years of social drinking I didn't find giving up a problem, but didn't see any benefits (apart from no hangovers)


----------



## Keith Oates (15 Apr 2016)

For medical reasons I had to stop drinking alcohol for three months about four years ago. That slowed me down as I was carrying more money so that made my weight on the bike heavier .!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jowwy (15 Apr 2016)

Giving up drinking was the easiest and best thing i ever done......been 6yrs now


----------



## tyred (15 Apr 2016)

Alcohol is over-rated.


----------



## PenttitheFinn (16 Apr 2016)

tyred said:


> Alcohol is over-rated.


And undated, what you need is a high quantity of friends to help you through it, not a high quantity of alcohol to get you through your friends !!!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (16 Apr 2016)

I used to drink a huge amount in my late 20's & early 30's & I found the best way to stop was to buy a house and pass my test and get a car and ever since I dont have any money so I cant afford to drink, problem solved


----------



## Jimidh (16 Apr 2016)

I can't imagine not drinking it is ingrained into my social life.

However I have been out tonight for a few beers. I know I won't touch a drop tomorrow as my wife is out with friends and I'm on childcare duty and riding Sunday morning. I'll probably share a bottle of wine with Mrs On Sunday evening and that will be me till next Friday.

I enjoy good beer and good wine to give it up.


----------



## User16625 (3 May 2016)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I used to drink a huge amount in my late 20's & early 30's & I found the best way to stop was to buy a house and pass my test and get a car and ever since I dont have any money so I cant afford to drink, problem solved



There isnt much worse that I can think of than paying good money to be stuck in a traffic jam, then when your finally not in a traffic jam, your penalized for not taking long enough to get somewhere. Its far more fun to spend my money becoming a zombie than it is to spend my money becoming irate and fined.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 May 2016)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> There isnt much worse that I can think of than paying good money to be stuck in a traffic jam, then when your finally not in a traffic jam, your penalized for not taking long enough to get somewhere. Its far more fun to spend my money becoming a zombie than it is to spend my money becoming irate and fined.



Unfortunately for my job I need a car but I am never in that much of a hurry to get anywhere that I need to get caught speeding. I did the whole drink everything & smoke everything in sight and it gets old after a while.


----------



## contadino (5 May 2016)

Regular alcohol intake produces a general lethargy and it takes at least a few weeks on the wagon to shift it.

Other than a few glasses of wine, I've been dry since new year. It took about 10 weeks for my sleep pattern to settle down and my enthusiasm for doing anything to return.

On the plus side, I started losing weight straight away, but since March when I became more active generally, I'm really shaping up quicker. Not so much off my waist now but everywhere is feeling trimmer.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 May 2016)

You are in italy aren't you contadino? I am astounded by your iron willpower in resisting so much wonderful cantina wine. What's your secret? Does it include flogging yourself?


----------



## contadino (10 May 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> You are in italy aren't you contadino? I am astounded by your iron willpower in resisting so much wonderful cantina wine. What's your secret? Does it include flogging yourself?



It was a necessity rather than a choice...

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/alcohol-withdrawal.193875/


----------



## postman (11 May 2016)

I stopped five years ago.I was really ill.I spent thirteen nights in St Jimmies.Gallbladder came out and i got Pancreatitis,nearly did me in.Frightened the s== out of me.If only i could leave cake,buns and choc alone.


----------



## Lonestar (12 Feb 2017)

My last drink was on 2 January.No plan it just happened.The longest since I started in the late 80's.

On my days off I drank with good clearance before my next shift.(never the night before or all day)
I've never really been a daytime drinker anyway.

As I'm finding my job and shiftwork more and more demanding plus always tired I got fed up with it.

Quite surprised.Also stopped drinking tea at home (a few years ago)(after 40 years) so I've cut right down on that,it just happened.I have about two cups at work and that's it.

My cycling and Job are more important to me than booze.As my job requires concentration* being tired all the time didn't help.

*So does cycling for that matter.


----------



## mickle (12 Feb 2017)

I'm off the booze until 2018. Because why not.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Feb 2017)

I am now on medication for rheumatoid arthritis which severely limits alcohol consumption so decided to give up completely. Either that or die of liver failure. I worked in the booze industry for 20 years where alcohol was freely available at my level in management. Entertaining customers was part of the job so temptation was huge. No alcohol now since Dec 2014. Not as bad as I expected and now a feeling of freedom in that I can jump into a car with no qualms about my alcohol level.


----------



## The Jogger (12 Feb 2017)

I use to work in the drinks industry to feed my addiction, we use to get lots of drinks bought for us which we use to drink more than once ............ didn't help the stocks, thank Christ the stock taker was useless......


----------



## Philh (13 Feb 2017)

I stopped drinking alcohol for my New Year resolution. I have not had a single drink since then.

It was new year 1998. Nineteen years and still going strong


----------



## The Jogger (13 Feb 2017)

Mine was 11/9/1989 best move I never did.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Feb 2017)

I think I stopped in 2007 which means it's been 10 years this year! But it might have been 2008. 

Go for it. It may not transform your waist or your cycling but it's not going to do you any harm.


----------



## gasinayr (13 Feb 2017)

It might not be the amount you drink but what you drink. Years ago I had problems in my lower legs, it would come and go for no reason. Went to doctors, hospital, sports clinics even got accipunture. Nothing helped, then just by chance I discovered it was red wine, one glass with dinner and I was crippled the next day. Turned out the tannings in the wine were attacking the anti inflammatory acids in my legs causing cramp. No red wine no pain.
No problem with a few beers ( thank God )


----------



## Trevrev (13 Feb 2017)

I stopped drinking for a month last September. Just because i'd had enough through a very sociable summer. That month led to me not drinking until Christmas. Even then, i didn't drink loads. Through January, I only drank a minimal amount. I've just had a really rough week with a quite aggressive Virus.....Feeling a bit better now. What with that and just turning 50, I've decided after many years of drinking, I'm stopping......I don't need it anymore and I don't want it.


----------

